# November 2017 Slingshot Build Challenge



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Happy hump day, everyone!

So - something I've been wanting to see for a while was an 'event' of sorts to keep the creative juices going on the forum. Contests are fine and all, but they come with their own set of challenges that can get in the way of a good time.

What I've come up with is a monthly "Challenge" such as was done in the past with golden threads like the Altoids Tin shooter contest, the second of which was thrown by Mr Charles and Mr. Winnie to fantastic success -

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40270-altoid-canned-catapult-contest/?hl=altoids

*I want to urge everyone to participate!* Don't matter how long you've been a forum denizen or what your skill level is - because besides the fact that we all started somewhere, there's no right or wrong way to do this hobby we share. No competition, no prizes, just a get-together of different styles and processes! Show us what you got!

I believe we can take the concept and run with it, and bring everyone's level up collectively while contributing even more to the overall wealth of knowledge the forum has to offer. Over time the challenges will become ever so slightly more advanced and hey - who knows - we may stumble onto something new and great!

That said, I think we should start simple, since we're kicking off in the middle of the month!

November 2017, your challenge is *Natties. *

By the end of the month post a picture of a Natty you made this month! Banded or not, but totally finished. Feel free to include a small blurb about whatever makes it special.

(I'll be posting when I get home from work and can take a picture of my submission.)

Thanks!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

This is great! I haven't made a catty in many months and this is a good excuse to make one. 
Time to go fork hunting!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Awesome. I'll see if I can scavenge some wood off these olive tree weeds we have around - turn something in


----------



## Secret Squirrel (Sep 27, 2017)

I really like this!

I have been thinking about building a few catties. This may give me the motivation to get stated.


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

Count me in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im in!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

This is a Cedar fork lbojoe sent me. Wasn't big enough to strip the whole thing down to heart wood so I flatted the top to reveal the gorgeousness below!

The geomety was inspired by Brucered and his small natty PFS shooters, but check out the recurve this branch had! I didn't build that in, that's 100% natural.

Sanded to 400 and bathed in Danish oil overnight, then sanded with 1000 and given one more light coat. She's silky and super comfy and actually the flattened geometry fits well in the hand. Doesn't bother band tying, either.

I'll post better beauty shots when it's not storming down here in south Florida.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> This is a Cedar fork lbojoe sent me. Wasn't big enough to strip the whole thing down to heart wood so I flatted the top to reveal the gorgeousness below!
> 
> The geomety was inspired by Brucered and his small natty PFS shooters, but check out the recurve this branch had! I didn't build that in, that's 100% natural.
> 
> ...


Yowza! That's beautiful

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Posted just in time, I'm finishing a couple right now! :thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

There is not enough of these events. We have let the Master Makers intimidate we Shlubs, and I have to admit that I have been lazy in building. I'm in Bud! (Even if it ain't good!)

PS. I love that ghost grain on that Nat.


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

SlingNerd that looks great love the grain and the shape!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SN - that natty is stunning!


----------



## joeroberts.jr27 (Nov 13, 2017)

Started mine today.
















Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## joeroberts.jr27 (Nov 13, 2017)

Getting there.









Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Made from bog standard ply.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Fully dressed .


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Kevmar that's a fine looking shooter but the theme this month is Natties my friend.

Show us a natty you made!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> Kevmar that's a fine looking shooter but the theme this month is Natties my friend.
> 
> Show us a natty you made!


rules, rules, and more rules. where would we be without the stinkin rules?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

True - where would we indeed.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

joeroberts.jr27 said:


> Getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Odd... To me, that looks completely finished. Maybe I just need glasses. :rofl: Excellent work man!

JR, at the beginning of one of the altoid shooter build offs, Charles posted a quote that went something like "Limits are possibilities, they free you up to concentrate on purer ideas". That being said, Kevmar's boardcut there looks pretty good.


----------



## joeroberts.jr27 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> joeroberts.jr27 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting there.
> ...


Fine sanding then oiling

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great idea.

There are some great looking builds so [email protected] that is one of the nicest looking naturals I have seen, perfect symmetry, beautiful grain, excellent work!

I cleaned out my shop for this build, I hope it ends up being worth it. I got to work on this one after work today. It should make a nice little shooter, Manitoba Maple I believe, from a tree in our yard which I always like. Based on a combination of naturals I have made, working with the shape of the natural fork along the way.

Should have time to finish it, as long as there are no unexpected disasters along the way.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Great idea.
> 
> There are some great looking builds so [email protected] that is one of the nicest looking naturals I have seen, perfect symmetry, beautiful grain, excellent work!
> 
> ...


Bruce, something I've been meaning to try is bringing in the waistline of my forks the way you have that one there..

Besides looking really classy, I'm told it REALLY improves the grip and feel in hand. What's your take on that?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

SlingNerd said:


> Bruce, something I've been meaning to try is bringing in the waistline of my forks the way you have that one there..
> Besides looking really classy, I'm told it REALLY improves the grip and feel in hand. What's your take on that?


Most definitely, but it is most likely highly subjective and personal. I like to be able to wrap my entire hand/fingers around that area so they overlap giving a secure feel in my hand.

I don't mind a chunky natural, but usually build them curvy with some meat on the bones with a slim waistline....wait, we're still talking Slingshots right?


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Here's one from earlier this month. My first bark on natty.


























Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice Bark-On Natural. I haven't been lucky enough to fine one I can leave the on yet, but one day .

As always, even when I use a spindle sander to rough shape it, the final shaping is always done by hand.

It will be ready for sanding soon.



















Size perspective. I'd say it is a medium frame with small forks:









Gotta get all those tool and rasp marks out if it and even out the thickness of one fork.

Edit - fixed the fork thickness. That's where those calipers come in handy.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

brucered said:


> Nice Bark-On Natural. I haven't been lucky enough to fine one I can leave the on yet, but one day .
> 
> As always, even when I use a spindle sander to rough shape it, the final shaping is always done by hand.
> 
> ...


Wow Bruce, I'm thinking that grain is gonna really pop once you put a finish on this one!


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

Not much to look at but it is very comfortable.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

A naturell


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Kev get that frame sorted. Its a great shape.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Here are those sunlight beauty shots that I promised!
















While I'm at it here's a gargantuan fork of what wood I don't know, given to me by my friend Peter. Real monster. Beautiful wood!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Got a olive branch today 

Time to get microwaving...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yowsa....that is a huge hunk of wood.

Oh yeah, beautiful work on that frame too, its looks comfy. The fork size, angle and symmetry look similar to the one I am working on for this challenge.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here is my latest Osage fork torque. Had to leave some of that nice bark


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh my...a Natural Torque :wub:

That is stunning.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bruce - new challenge for you.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

That's a beautiful frame.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

JOE

YOU STOLE MY IDEA

I'm kidding, but great minds think alike.

Wow, man. Do I spy some of that root you used previously laminated onto the backside of that torque??


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@mattwalt

Yeah right...I've tried to make a natural Torque on a few occasions, it never turns out as planned. That fork above looked perfect for a Torque, it was meant to be.

They still turn out, just not looking anything close to a Torque. Usually a knot, over filing or something spoils my initial plan.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Here is my latest Osage fork torque. Had to leave some of that nice bark


I bought a Torque from Cjw and can't get the hang of shooting it. Probably my least favorite shooter....I stand corrected, it isn't even on my favorites list. However, this natural beauty you've created looks a lot more comfortable and shootable than the plastic original. I think I could get a grip on this one. I might even try my hand at making one and add Well Nuts for a no tie flat band attachment system. The same hole can be used for tube attachments.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah Bruce - the Torque is an enigma - its not an easy one to recreate. Ilbjoe's one is awesome!

JR - I suspect you're more a pinch grip kind of guy from the ones that you seem to mention more often. 

For me the Torque is gotta be an all out favourite of mine.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Yeah Bruce - the Torque is an enigma - its not an easy one to recreate. Ilbjoe's one is awesome!
> 
> JR - I suspect you're more a pinch grip kind of guy from the ones that you seem to mention more often.
> 
> For me the Torque is gotta be an all out favourite of mine.


I handle a hammer/pistol grip well also ie: Rambone, Hammer, Tac Hammer, Beaver. I can even deal with finger and thumb brace on the Suffolk Punch and a few others. Torque just does not fit my hand. I would like to make one that I could shoot without frustration. But there are so many others I do well with why try to improve on what is not working for me. If I redesigned it, it wouldn't be or resemble a Torque at all.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It started out to be a tourque down to the last dot, hole and rout. Man that's hard for me. I had to kind of go with what felt good. Glad you guys like it. I think it will be my entry for the bark on contest that Winnie puts on.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> It started out to be a tourque down to the last dot, hole and rout. Man that's hard for me. I had to kind of go with what felt good. Glad you guys like it. I think it will be my entry for the bark on contest that Winnie puts on.


Stiff competition!

Still gotta figure out what I'm entering for that..


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I won the last one so I was going to enter but not compete this time. A hint though the Osage bark is very tight making an Osage fork a good candidate. Btw if your out fork hunting, don't forget a root if a tree has blown down. Lots of beautiful grain in there. I stumbled onto it by accident when a friend found a fork shaped oak root. Cut into it and there it was.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I wish I knew how to post pictures on this forum. I'm better at shaping wood than I am messing with computers.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> I wish I knew how to post pictures on this forum. I'm better at shaping wood than I am messing with computers.


My smart phone isn't smart enough to email pictures to my lap top. But since joining this forum I figured out that my lap top has both a camera and video camera on it. I take the picture holding a slingshot in front of the screen and click the mouse. Save it in my photos. Then when I go to More Reply Options in the bottom right next to the Post button I can hit browse and it shows my pictures I have saved. Click on the one I want and hit Open then Attach and wah lah it happens. Took me awhile to get it all figured out. Next is getting brave enough to set my lap top up outside in front of my catch box to record me shooting and hope I don't have a return to sender and bust the screen out of my lap top.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

JR, Thanks, will have to work on this as I can easily post on a new topic but in "reply" it brings up a box and asks for ctrl + .... which I have worked at but cannot post a pic here.

I see now in "My Media" I have options. looks like I can post to gallery and then bring into reply. -CD


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

This fork has been in my fireplace woodpile for a couple of winters. It landed there because I didn't want to tackle the three-prong problem. Today I decided if I wasn't going to burn it, I might as well turn it into a slingshot. 
Worked with saw, knife, files and sandpaper. Wet sanded to 400, finished with BLO and paste wax.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yowsa....that is gorgeous.

I guess it was a Male fork.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Dang Kawkan! That thing is awesome. The dark center makes it look like it's been shot for a lifetime. Great patina! Glad you didn't burn it


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

KawKan said:


> This fork has been in my fireplace woodpile for a couple of winters. It landed there because I didn't want to tackle the three-prong problem. Today I decided if I wasn't going to burn it, I might as well turn it into a slingshot.
> Worked with saw, knife, files and sandpaper. Wet sanded to 400, finished with BLO and paste wax.
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great piece of work. You have outdone yourself.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm ready for finishing oil.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> I'm ready for finishing oil.


Natties 101
Professor Bruce presiding!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Ready for finishing oil! It's gonna get shinier? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

MIsling said:


> Ready for finishing oil! It's gonna get shinier?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


good name for it. The Shiner.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for finishing oil! It's gonna get shinier?
> ...


...And it's going to get a... Shining? Why not call it Jack then? Heeeeeeerrrrrreeee's Johnny!


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

All right, here's a piece of cactus and some turquoise for my entry.








I'm calling it my "Thrasher" as that's a mockingbird-like bird that loves to live in cholla cactus and has oblong streaks on its white chest.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well it’s hard to keep up to the Smiths I tell ya.i can’t beat the master pieces I have seen but I give u a go on ugly and not the most square it’s the king rat with pirate ammo


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Another pic of my entry.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I made a drop dead gorgeous red cedar fork a few years ago........it shot great before it came apart under tension and almost hit me in the eye. be careful, it's not the strongest of wood.

GP


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

TARDIS Tara said:


> Another pic of my entry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it fell streight out of an alien spaceship  very very cool 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Bruce - the Torque is an enigma - its not an easy one to recreate. Ilbjoe's one is awesome!
> ...


Frustration does not come from the frame. It's wrapped up in your head and comes out when you are not in control of your actions which seems to arise when your paying to much attention to the results and not enough attention to your process.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Think I jumped the gun is a nattie mean naturals only no board cut


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


The process.....the process of the Torque not fitting my hand and not being comfortable to hold or shoot. The action that I am in control of is the willingness to put it down and shoot something that fits my hand and is comfortable and fun to shoot. The frustration is not being able to shoot something that seems to be a forum favorite. I have control over that process by acting on the desire to completely overhaul and redesign the Torque to fit my hand and make it shoot well for me. I doubt that that could be done by using the existing frame but rather by using the Torque as a template to completely redesign the forks and handle meaning it would no longer be a Torque. I need to make just enough change in the grip and fork to make it a Dorque.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's one that I just finished up. Sorry about the poor photo quality, those flip phones aren't the best for taking pictures!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> Here's one that I just finished up. Sorry about the poor photo quality, those flip phones aren't the best for taking pictures!


It's beautiful.

What materials did you incorporate onto the lamination?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Looking good Jake....I love your butts .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

DsiL - like the moody butt photos


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice Jake as always!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

SlingNerd said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one that I just finished up. Sorry about the poor photo quality, those flip phones aren't the best for taking pictures!
> ...


Good question, Nerd! It was from some scraps sent to me from my buddy Bugsbrew. It's just 2 different woods laminated together, I used a bamboo skewer to pin the butt on. I know how y'all like your butts! : )


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> VAshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


The Torque may be a great slingshot and it may fit many users on this forum but it can't be all things to all people and if it doesn't fit you putting it down is the right decision. You have slingshots that meet your needs and I suspect others that you just like a lot. Put the Torque in the back of your mind and some day a modification will pop to the front of your thoughts and you will have the next "Classic".....a Dorque.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > VAshooter said:
> ...


Already drawn out a template redesigned with a grip that fits my hand and a wider fork. Planning to cut it out of Birch plywood and see what me and my farrier's rasp come up with.


----------



## joeroberts.jr27 (Nov 13, 2017)

Mine all done









Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

That's a looker Joe.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

kevmar said:


> That's a looker Joe.


Yeah, that is an absolute stunner.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

That shooter looks comfortable in the hand and even more, beautiful to the eye. It will bring a smile to the face when held and fear to the denizens who loiter in your catch box.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Damned Nice!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

jr27 - that frame is ace!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just in by the end of the month. A big ol percimion fork turned into a backflip. Added a bit of fruitwood stain with a walnut shade


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

It's a shame I can only hit the like button once, Joe. That's a show stopper!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

That's a beauty! I think its the first time in my life ive ever found a club foot attractive!!! The foot of it is almost a pummel  real nice

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks guys! I cut away everything that I didn't need. So the club foot was born plus it fits in my holster.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Thanks guys! I cut away everything that I didn't need. So the club foot was born plus it fits in my holster.


Not to sell yourself short, but a TTF natural isn't the most common thing you see on here.

Beautifully done.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

With the end of the month coming around, I wanted to take a minute commend all the submissions and thank all the members who posted and participated. There's still time to get in a quick build and throw up a post! (Lookin' at you, Matt!)

I wouldn't hesitate to call this month's challenge a success considering the energy it brought and the conversation it inspired. I saw some new stuff I plan to borrow from myself.

I hope December is just as popular. Thanks again, fellas.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for kicking it off and getting it going @SlingNerd

I'll post final pics of my 2 frames shortly.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm trying, I'm trying!!!

Its all dried out and rough shaped. Need to get some paper and start smoothing (harder than it sounds honest - its a 2 mile walk to the nearest supplier)


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I'm trying, I'm trying!!!
> 
> Its all dried out and rough shaped. Need to get some paper and start smoothing (harder than it sounds honest - its a 2 mile walk to the nearest supplier)


And it's uphill both ways!

I'm kidding. No pressure! Happy to hear it survived the microwave.. I haven't had any luck microwaving to dry. 3 of 3 have essentially exploded on me.

(the girlfriend was not happy with the sticky mess inside the oven afterwards)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - Its one massive steep hill... Downhill all the way in and back its up. And Here they pave the sidewalks with marble so it can be slippery Honest.

Yeah - microwave went OK - some minor splitting - but closed up on moisture stabilisation. Some meat to cut down still - but may do a CA finish to be safe. Did defrost 2min (1.45 with the later sessions) a few hours apart over like 7 days. Keeping it in a plastic bag between working as a pro-caution its not dried fully.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I dont know how I possibly missed this but I'm glad I noticed it! I've spent all this month fiddling with natties anyhow, I guess the one I've got about 3/4 done is going to get finished up tomorrow! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm hoping to have at least one finished and banded by the end of the month if not 3. The wife doesn't enjoy the noise of sand paper too much lol.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Abenso said:


> I'm hoping to have at least one finished and banded by the end of the month if not 3. The wife doesn't enjoy the noise of sand paper too much lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Im pretty much on the same course; with the same problem re: sandpaper. I've always thought it strange when people didn't like it, doesn't sound like much to me.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got one glued up,health has put me behind so I may be later than I meant.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

God bless Flip, I think of you this morning.-CD


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I got started on one because of this thread. Not sure if it will be finished in time but Ill still post when its done!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

RHTWIST said:


> God bless Flip, I think of you this morning.-CD


Thanx! Positive vibes are always appreciated. Oddly enough (I must look like crap!) I got Prayed today by a couple of young women that asked God to help me in my ills. I will take White Magick wherever it comes from. :headbang:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

flipgun said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> > God bless Flip, I think of you this morning.-CD
> ...


I hear you!! I had a nice little battle with stage 4 cancer a few years back and when people asked if they could pray for me, my non-church going a$$ told them "that's all I have, prayers and a couple good doctors! You better believe you can pray for me."

I'll send one your way right now, buddy!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Took a walk about around Orchard Hardware this morning. Bought a few items to use on my newest slingshot creation idea. I'm looking forward to posting pictures of the process and the finished slingshot. Might take awhile but I'll get it accomplished.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay guys here she is. First went to work with 80, 120, 240, and 400 grit. At the advice of a few guys on here I went with boiled Linseed oil, adding a little honey to it whilst it boiled. 4 coats applied with steel wool treatment between each coat. Finished with 2 light coats of spray polyurethane. Very pleased with the results, first natty I've taken to completion. Let me know what you guys think, his was a good lit of fun & excellent practice! 






























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like an awesome little.shootet to me. Sturdy, fantastic grain, smooth finish, even forks....what's not to love?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

brucered said:


> Looks like an awesome little.shootet to me. Sturdy, fantastic grain, smooth finish, even forks....what's not to love?


Thanks very much I'm very happy, it was already a lovely shooter. Now it sort of 'looks the part', as it were. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The was an awesome event all around. Even though it started late, there were a ton of great builds. My 2nd is just finishing up its final coat, then banding and pics (or video if my uploading pics hasn't been fixed) tomorrow.

No prizes, no places, no voting or judging, excellent participation. Win win.

I hope there is something planned for December. Even though it is a busy month, I bet many could pull off a frame depending on what the parameters are.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm hoping I'll have 2 finished tomorrow. Well see if my tubes show up from simple shot

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

It can be a finished frame without the tubes.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> Okay guys here she is. First went to work with 80, 120, 240, and 400 grit. At the advice of a few guys on here I went with boiled Linseed oil, adding a little honey to it whilst it boiled. 4 coats applied with steel wool treatment between each coat. Finished with 2 light coats of spray polyurethane. Very pleased with the results, first natty I've taken to completion. Let me know what you guys think, his was a good lit of fun & excellent practice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw man that turned out absolutely amazing  love those silky glass like finishes you guys are pulling off  you all done great in this!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> It can be a finished frame without the tubes.


They still need another coat of blo lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The forks look a little weak but otherwise a beautiful shooter. Could it be that I don't have a firm grasp of fork dynamics or that my standards are too high? All kidding aside, It is perfect.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man I wish my first one looked that good. Awesome work buddy!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> The forks look a little weak but otherwise a beautiful shooter. Could it be that I don't have a firm grasp of fork dynamics or that my standards are too high? All kidding aside, It is perfect.


Haha thanks my friend really appreciate it!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Man I wish my first one looked that good. Awesome work buddy!!


Thank you very much! I plan on making a few like this one to give away to a few lucky newbies who show real interest in the hobby and sport. Might just have to make a 'CALLIG ALL NEWBIES thread with requirements to score one! :O

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Man I wish my first one looked that good. Awesome work buddy!!
> ...


That's a great idea! I was lucky enough to win a slingshot a couple years ago from Ghost when I was a newbie. Still have it and it's awesome. If I remember correctly you needed to have a certain amount of posts to show your newbieness and to submit a story about why you like slingshots .

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

slingshotlover said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


That's a great idea! I was thinking about a newbie shootout with set parameters but my old my said that could screw the guys who simply haven't got the kit to compete, which made sense.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I think I made the cut-off for this one. It's an Oak fork with some paper micarta spacing. I added a thin layer of BLO daily for 6 days and didn't use any finish wax, 'cause I know some people frown upon that! : )


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Another beauty Jake. Looks comfortable and nice and smooth.

Next year I'm going to start working on some inlays and butts. Time to research and do some reading and asking.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one there Jake! I was just shooting one of yours last weekend. Incredible shooters.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very fine work it looks like a joy to hold!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry for the last day, last minute submission, but I'm finally done the two I was working on this month.

Both small, 1 more for tubes and 1 for flats.

#1 - Tubes






















#2 - Flats


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL bruce - you getting too much reflection...


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I really like the grain pattern in the #2 frame but they are both exceptional builds.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Gahhh. 2 more hours of dry time and a final sand and I'll have 1 done

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Abenso said:


> Gahhh. 2 more hours of dry time and a final sand and I'll have 1 done
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


You have plenty of time.....I think.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Brucered, those are sooooo nice! Just clean looking shooters!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

BRUCE! Those are some filthy frames my friend. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Bruce, those are a lovely pair of shooters.

I favor the flats shooter myself, but they both rock!


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Alright got one dome all the way just in time! Waiting on tubes to come in the mail.

This little bb tube shooter is destined for the tiny hands of a 6 yr old who has just caught the bug. His scout troop recently received some very basic instruction on the sport and he's hooked.

I'm pretty sure it's beech. Finished with 3 coats of blo and finished to 1500g.

The second set of pictures is the next natty coming down the pike. It still needs another coat of blo.






































Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, they were fun builds. @KawKan, I favor the flats one as well. It's kind been my go-to shape for the past couple of frames I've made, I'm really enjoying it.

@Abenso Nice work on both of those. That 6y old is a lucky boy, I hope he enjoys it. I have one surprisingly similar in shape, it's uncanny, right down to the fork opening base shape.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

@brucered is it beech? I'm basing my guess off bark and color. I didn't see the leaves.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Abenso said:


> @brucered is it beech? I'm basing my guess off bark and color. I didn't see the leaves.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


I'm not sure either, we have too many species of trees in our forests up here. If you tested it and it's strong, there shouldn't be a problem.

As for mine, it stands out from my others as it doesn't have a lot of distinguishing grain and the center of one fork has red in it.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

brucered said:


> Abenso said:
> 
> 
> > @brucered is it beech? I'm basing my guess off bark and color. I didn't see the leaves.
> ...


That's very similar to mine. Very little grain and some red at the tip

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Abenso said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Abenso said:
> ...


I was once told red can be a sign that the tree may have had Honey Locusts living in it at one point.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

brucered said:


> Sorry for the last day, last minute submission, but I'm finally done the two I was working on this month.
> 
> Both small, 1 more for tubes and 1 for flats.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Bruce!! :bowdown:


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

good job :wave:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

This was an awesome idea SN. Beautiful naturals everyone! Made for a very interesting month!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree with Ibojoe - this has been awesome SN. Some awesome frames have been posted - looking forward to this months challenge 

I will post my belated frame here when its done - finally got some paper this morning - which I have just tried. This Wild Olive is some mean tough stuff - going to take some sanding...


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Appreciate it everybody, but I can't take credit for the success of the thread, just part of the inciting idea! It was all of us who made it work.



mattwalt said:


> I agree with Ibojoe - this has been awesome SN. Some awesome frames have been posted - looking forward to this months challenge
> 
> I will post my belated frame here when its done - finally got some paper this morning - which I have just tried. This Wild Olive is some mean tough stuff - going to take some sanding...


From experience Matt that Olive is not going to care whether you sand with/against the grain and it will fight you the entire time.

You just gotta show it who's boss.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone who entered a November frame for all of us to see. I'm very impressed with the quality of the builds and especially the finishing which far exceeded anything I've seen before.

I can't wait for December.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SN - I've been attacking it this afternoon - so far the shape I'm after is starting to come through - but its going to be an uphill battle with this one.

Only having a SAK tool wise hasn't helped. So far its been a saw / knife / sandpaper only. I used the saw as a rasp which has left some pretty difficult gauges to sand out.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

With all the success and discussion this topic brought to the forum, does anyone else find it odd that there doesn't appear to be a single post from a forum Mod/Admin? No supportive comments, no good idea posts, no nice frame posts, nothing.

You guys should be eating this stuff up, it's bringing life to the forum, not drama. No contest, no squabbles, no badges, no voting. It's the kind of stuff most forum Mods would be over the moon excited their members are doing for them.

Unless I missed it, in which case, ignore my disappointed tone of this post. And my apologies to @SlingNerd for bringing it up, but it's been bothering me for a while. I thought waiting until the end of the month was the best option.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

brucered said:


> With all the success and discussion this topic brought to the forum, does anyone else find it odd that there doesn't appear to be a single post from a forum Mod/Admin? No supportive comments, no good idea posts, no nice frame posts, nothing.
> 
> You guys should be eating this stuff up, it's bringing life to the forum, not drama. No contest, no squabbles, no badges, no voting. It's the kind of stuff most forum Mods would be over the moon excited their members are doing for them.
> 
> Unless I missed it, in which case, ignore my disappointed tone of this post. And my apologies to @SlingNerd for bringing it up, but it's been bothering me for a while. I thought waiting until the end of the month was the best option.


Can't lie, its kind of irked me too but I'm a new guy so I just hush up and let the grown ups sort it out lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bruce maybe they're laying low after SOTM? Seeing the way the wind blows...


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

When the kids are playing quietly you peek in the door on occasion to make sure they're not causing trouble but otherwise leave them alone. Same rules apply here.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

So the general consensus is that forum members are just like a bunch of little kids. Sounds about right....we're all playing with slingshots like Dennis the Menace.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> So the general consensus is that forum members are just like a bunch of little kids. Sounds about right....we're all playing with slingshots like Dennis the Menace.


No JR. We aren't all kids. Just you and me. The adults are busy building slingshots.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I am absolutely a kid at heart and I hope it does not change in these last years! -CD


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have seen a lot of nice work here! Like Mattwalt, I'm behind but not out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > So the general consensus is that forum members are just like a bunch of little kids. Sounds about right....we're all playing with slingshots like Dennis the Menace.
> ...


No way you can convince me that a kid does not enjoy building slingshots. Just part of the kid role.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

At long last, my world lined up and I finally get to post. Health,Xmas in retail, lost cameras...blah blah blah.

Natural fork with an add-on. (Maybe) Oak and Cedar.































Sort of an ergo with finger grooves on the scale and tabs. Like Mama said when serving supper, "Whatever it is, here it is.

Thanx

Sorry that my mani is not up to par JR. :blush:


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

You must have sat up late at night talking to the tree that grew that fork. How else could you get it to grow just the way you wanted to fit your hand? Or you may be a Wicca'n Wizard who can talk to trees and bend them to your will.

That is a cool looking shooter. Good job.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Flipgun - you're way worse than me with shaping. Thats nice!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

That is super cool, Flip!


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Flip, that is really cool. I love that kind of stuff and have many "cross breeds" of natural handles to ply and additions to grips and such.-CD


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

HERE IT IS... finally... the joys of moving countries.

Some wild olive. Was a little wide in the fork so made a finger scallop. Thinned the waist.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I love olives and the forks that come from them. I wish olive trees grew in Virginia.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice smooth classic form and a danged good job on the grooves.


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Great looking Natty!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I see a lot of you in that frame Matt. Practical and classy. I dig it. 10/10


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thabks for the comments.

Swiss Army Knife and sandpaper only. Saw and blade.

Wanted something I'd shoot. Banded it up with TBB 15-12 and 6mm steel. Shoots nice.


----------

